# Hi-Klas, Lansing - I need your help



## mgardziella (May 13, 2009)

I've recently decided to try and collect every bottle made by the Hi-Klas bottleing company of Lansing Mi.  I have two of their bottles and some other memoribilia.  Problem is...there's a lot more out there!  You can help me by, showing me pics of bottles and memoribilia I might not have (Hi-klas and other Lansing bottles) or by showing some you'd like to trade or sell.  Thanks.  Here is a grouping of some I DON'T have.


----------



## mgardziella (May 13, 2009)

These are the ones I DO have, plus a Dr. Pepper put out by the company and a Hires-Klas bottle. (the predecessor to Hi-Klas)


----------



## mgardziella (May 18, 2009)

Knocked a couple off my list today, the white jumbo third from the left and the deco in the first picture.  I could still use an upgrade of the deco.  Anyone have any of these or anything else Hi-Klas? (or lansing?)  I'd love to see it.  Here's another one I need.


----------



## druggistnut (May 27, 2009)

Matt,
 I have three different Hi-Klas bottles here, one harder to find than the other two.
 In addition to the carrier are four of the bottles on the far left, and one each of the center bottle and the right hand bottle (see pics #8-on). The carrier is in very nice condition.
 I am posting pics of the carrier from every angle (except straight down) and of the bottles. If you need any other pictures, let me know, as a couple of these are a bit fuzzy. I'm just too tired to dink around any more right now.
 Like I told you before, I have about 500 ACL's from Michigan and many other states. I would just as soon find a home for them all, but make me a reasonable offer on the Hi-Klas case and six bottles. I have a figure in mind, but want to see what you ACL collectors figure they are worth. I'll sell them to you, Matt, as they belong in YOUR collection.
 Bill


----------



## druggistnut (May 27, 2009)

klas 2


----------



## druggistnut (May 27, 2009)

klas 3


----------



## druggistnut (May 27, 2009)

klas 4


----------



## druggistnut (May 27, 2009)

klas 5


----------



## druggistnut (May 27, 2009)

klas 6


----------



## druggistnut (May 27, 2009)

klas 7


----------



## druggistnut (May 27, 2009)

klas 8


----------



## druggistnut (May 27, 2009)

klas 9


----------



## druggistnut (May 27, 2009)

klas 10


----------



## druggistnut (May 27, 2009)

klas 11

 Hey Matt,
 Just so you know, I won't gouge you on these. Just a fair deal for both of us, unless you have something to trade, like Michigan hutch or druggist bottles.
 Feel free to email or call, if you are interested.
 Bill


----------



## mgardziella (May 27, 2009)

Thanks!  Finally someone else knows what I'm talking about. Expect an email shortly.  Now I know what caps i'm missing too.  I need a grape and a black cherry. lol


----------

